# Chausson garage door lock



## 718XLB (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi i have a rotary lock on garage door it:crying: rotates 180 degrees but it will not lock the barrel has come out and there is a spring at the back of barrel any help on how to fix same key turns ok but it will not use the compression lock


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I would guess you need a new barrel You maybe able to find a replacement at a caravan shop or good locksmith or online 
Though it will have a different key (Unless the locksmith can fix the original for you)


Has the spring that retains the barrel rusted or broken ?

You say that the barrel will come out and is not fixed in place 

With it out does the key rotate the inner barrel ?


----------



## 718XLB (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you so much for your help trek no the spring is ok the barrel will come out as it is not held in place and the key will rotate the inner barrel but the compression lock will not work i dont know what holds in the barrel to keep it fixed in place


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Mine (not chauson). The barrel Is inserted from the outside and held in place by a large washer and a bolt or nut on the inside


----------

